# Funny links



## Durin's Bane (Sep 25, 2007)

Something interesting to fill your spare time:

http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=221049

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=80&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

http://www.true-passion.de/index.php?cid=1089

http://www.true-passion.de/index.php?cid=1114

http://www.true-passion.de/index.php?cid=1104

Will add some more later.

http://www.true-passion.de/index.php?cid=1338

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG6X-xtVask

And one more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Y4keqTV6w


----------

